# Healthcare



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

What's going on here?? Britons organise demonstration on Thursday in Alicante for free health care

This was discussed in another thread somewhere, anybody know where??


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> What's going on here?? Britons organise demonstration on Thursday in Alicante for free health care
> 
> This was discussed in another thread somewhere, anybody know where??


How do you mean, whats going on?
Many people moved to the Valencia region over the years because Valencia told them they would offer free healthcare for all. So pre retirees took them up on it. Now some years later they have decided to remove this free health care, so many pre retirees are left high and dry without healthcare.

Its not an arguement about whether health care should be free generallly in Spain for Expats, its the fact that in effect they tempted people here with that offer and then took it away.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Didnt Stevhall post something about all this a while ago??? I'll have a look and if I find it I'll put the link in

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

.....here?????

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...iving-spain/30441-valencia-health-scheme.html

jo xxx


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

jojo said:


> Didnt Stevhall post something about all this a while ago??? I'll have a look and if I find it I'll put the link in
> 
> Jo xxx



Maybe, but its fairly straightforward. Having said that I never benefitted from it anyway! I moved here over 3 years ago and had a sip card. But it was never renewed, the local health centre just told me that after it expired, that was it! So the whole thing always confused me. Ive always had private health, but now my wife has hit retirement age I am now covered as a dependent.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> How do you mean, whats going on?
> Many people moved to the Valencia region over the years because Valencia told them they would offer free healthcare for all. So pre retirees took them up on it. Now some years later they have decided to remove this free health care, so many pre retirees are left high and dry without healthcare.
> 
> Its not an arguement about whether health care should be free generallly in Spain for Expats, its the fact that in effect they tempted people here with that offer and then took it away.


 Thanks,
I had never really understood this, but your explanation is clear enough!


----------

